
There Is No Way to Prevent the Next Cheating Scandal - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2019/03/college-admissions-scandals-are-impossible-prevent/585361/
======
dalbasal
Cheating implies a game, with legible rules. Poker, taxes, tests or somesuch.
If the admissions system is "holistic" and is not rule based.. I'm not sure if
I'd call it cheating. Fraud is certainly possible, but cheating? Can you
"cheat" a job interview?

